# IRS/FBAR Compliancy Confirmation



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Eluding to my previous thread...._Good News For FBAR(?).
_
In lieu of hiring another costly accountant....how can one determine if we are compliant..? (for the purpose of renunciaiton).

Will the IRS send a letter of confirmation if asked?


----------



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mach7 said:


> Eluding to my previous thread...._Good News For FBAR(?).
> _
> In lieu of hiring another costly accountant....how can one determine if we are compliant..? (for the purpose of renunciaiton).
> 
> Will the IRS send a letter of confirmation if asked?


If you're like me you file five years of returns in good faith, and say you're compliant when asked. The form says "on penalty of perjury". If you say something believing it reasonably and on good faith to be true, you can't be convicted of perjury. 

from here:



> The courts generally favor the encapsulation from United States v. Dunnigan to describe the elements of Section 1621: “A witness testifying under oath or affirmation violates this section if she gives false testimony concerning a material matter with the willful intent to provide false testimony, rather than as a result of confusion, mistake, or faulty memory.”


FWIW. Google & Google will waive the seven billable minutes otherwise due.


----------

